# AV setup advice for a one-bedroom apartment.



## kisangoli78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello everyone! The subreddit probably gets a lot of these, but getting personalized help seems to be the best approach for now.
I'm no audiophile, but I do enjoy getting the best for my money. I have a Samsung HU8550 that is badly in need of some good sound. It sits on the long side of a 23x15 room with concrete ceiling and floor. There is a kitchen right behind our couch, which eliminates the possibility for a 5.x sound system. My wife and I are looking for a 2.0 to 3.1 AV setup for no more than $600-800 that can handle...

The TV
Xbox One
Xbox 360
Wii U
Possible upgrades (HTPC later maybe?)
And a PC that sits at a 90 degree angle to the left of the TV. Maybe a 2.0 system for it on the same receiver that can be listened to independently of the TV...and at the same time possibly.
If any more information is needed from me, please feel free to ask. Still at work, so if I forgot anything, I'll be sure to post updates. Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to HTS.

Can you clarify what components you're looking for? Is it a receiver, speakers and subwoofer or a subset of that?

The kitchen behind the couch doesn't immediately eliminate a 5 speakers setup. You can easily put bookshelf speakers on stands next to the couch and get surround sound that way. That's situation specific of course and may not be possible if they interfere with an area people walk or you have small children and/or pets.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What @theJman said – kitchen behind the seating isn’t necessarily eliminate rear speakers.












Regards,
Wayne


----------

